# Pride News



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

The word in Japan after Pride 23 is that Pride 24, will take place in Fukuoka, Japan next December 23. The show is said to feature the return of Kazushi Sakuraba against Vanderlei Silva. Ricardo Arona is also reportedly in this mix, as he was apparently promised a title shot ifhe could finish his match with Murilo Ninja by submission. 

Since Arona won by Judges Decison, the rumors of Silva and Sakuraba III have been floating. It is known in Japan that DSE is desperately looking for a good Japanese fighter to challenge Vanderlei Silva. Hideko Yoshida is not considered experienced enough to be the one, since Pride has invested a lot of money in his future stardom. 

Look for Yoshida to take a rest next show. There is talk he may be thrown to the wolves in the first show of 2003, facing the winner of Fedor and Nogueira for the Heavyweight belt.


----------



## LeeKrol (Nov 28, 2002)

I would like to see Yoshida thrown to the wolves.  Let him take a crack at Minotauro.  There is no chance that Minotauro is going to throw the fight like Frye did, and there would be total chaos if the ref stopped the fight prematurely like the Royce incident.  Not only that, but if the title changes hands with a controversial decision to Yoshida, who already has 2 no contests in Pride (in my book), Pride would lose a ton of credibility.  If Minotauro is screwed to give Yoshida the belt, I don't see it as unrealistic that Top Team would boycott Pride, even if only for a few shows to make a statement.

As far as Silva v Sak 3, I would like to see Silva go against other fighters before Sak gets yet another shot at him.  Ricardo Arona should definately get a shot at him for handling Murilo Rua.  What about CroCop under Pride rules for the belt?  Vitor and Silva rematch would be great.  Sak is a little too beat up right now and has some recent losses: a brutal KO loss to Vanderlei, a doctor stoppage as a result of Vanderlei's slam, and CroCop's beating him with a punch from his back.  Let Sak work back against some easier fighters.  Let him heal before he rolls into the Middleweight race again.

Unfortunately, DSE has to cater to its fan base, which is primarily Japanese.  We have to sit through Yoshida BS fights and we have to watch Sak fight Silva as many times as it takes for him to win.  Sak will probably be 1-5 with Vanderlei by the time he beats him.  I wonder how many chances Vanderlei will get to win it back?  Hrmmmm.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 28, 2002)

Ya I really wouldn't be surprised if somehow Yoshida gets a shot at Mino before Fedor even.  Check out the Pride website.  Yoshida gets a techniqual subbmission not just a submission, pride is building him up big time.


----------



## ace (Nov 28, 2002)

But I still Think He Needs a Break
I think He can Beat Silva.

But not if he is not 100 %
Silva is a Dangerous Fighter
Sak Will have to be at his Top Game to Beat Him.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like the Vanderla Yoshida fight won't happen, Pride because they say Yoshida is to heavy, Vanderlia want's to fight Yoshida without Toshida wearing the gi.


----------

